# quick spooling turbo for 16v aba



## 00ZERO (Apr 27, 2001)

i want the quickiest spooling turbo for a 16v aba that will make 250whp to 300whp. i was looking at the gt28r, gt28rs, t3 super 60, and t3/t4 hybrid. what is the best turbo for high power and really low lag? 
thanks
jonathan


----------



## xXx TURBO (Sep 13, 2002)

*Re: quick spooling turbo for 16v aba (00ZERO)*

t3/t4e 50 trim, .48 a/r stage 2 wheel


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: quick spooling turbo for 16v aba (xXx TURBO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xXx TURBO* »_t3/t4e 50 trim, .48 a/r stage 2 wheel

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif [


----------



## 00ZERO (Apr 27, 2001)

*Re: quick spooling turbo for 16v aba (killa)*

how much lag am i looking at? and how much cash am i looking at?


----------



## xXx TURBO (Sep 13, 2002)

*Re: quick spooling turbo for 16v aba (00ZERO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *00ZERO* »_how much lag am i looking at? and how much cash am i looking at?

i'm just making an educated guess here but i think you would see full boost by like 3000-3300rpm


----------



## Angular (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: quick spooling turbo for 16v aba (xXx TURBO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xXx TURBO* »_
i'm just making an educated guess here but i think you would see full boost by like 3000-3300rpm

I'm running a T3 Super60 .48 AR on my 2 liter 16V. I make 8 PSI well below 3000 RPM but you have to wait a bit for it to spool up to that level. Above 3000 RPM spool up is very fast. Once I convert over to DTA engine management, I'll play around with higher boost levels and be able to report on the results.


----------



## HisMajesty (Sep 4, 2000)

*Re: quick spooling turbo for 16v aba (Angular)*

What kind of boost can you run on a T3 Super60 .48 AR before you start losing all kinds of efficency?


----------



## xXx TURBO (Sep 13, 2002)

*Re: quick spooling turbo for 16v aba (HisMajesty)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HisMajesty* »_What kind of boost can you run on a T3 Super60 .48 AR before you start losing all kinds of efficency?

probably about 15-17psi


----------



## HisMajesty (Sep 4, 2000)

*Re: quick spooling turbo for 16v aba (xXx TURBO)*

Thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Angular (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: quick spooling turbo for 16v aba (xXx TURBO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xXx TURBO* »_
probably about 15-17psi

That's good 'cause I don't plan to run much more than 12 PSI in gears 3rd through 5th. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
What's amazing is that my WHP increase from 0 PSI boost (1 bar MAP) to 8 PSI (1.54 bar MAP) was exactly linear, 136 WHP to 210 WHP. At some point that slope has got to level off as efficiencies decrease and bottlenecks are hit, but only time and testing will tell.


----------



## TDironhorse513 (May 18, 2010)

I also have a 16v with t3/t4 .60 trim .48 cold side. the guy i bought the car from said he didnt get boost until 4k rpms which i thought seemed to be pretty high lol its on mega squirt with the 2.0l aba bottom end, has thicker head gasket. compression is 150 all the way across. turbo had bad seals in it though so its being rebuilt then i need to get a tune dialed in


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

00ZERO said:


> i want the quickiest spooling turbo for a 16v aba that will make 250whp to 300whp. i was looking at the gt28r, gt28rs, t3 super 60, and t3/t4 hybrid. what is the best turbo for high power and really low lag?
> thanks
> jonathan


Borg Warner EFR 5268. Super quick spool (you can have 15psi at 3000 no problem), oversized internal wastegate, built in diverter valve, boost control solenoid, stainless hot side housing, titanium alloy turbine wheel, all billet cold side.... And it's a good enough turbo that Indy Cars will be using them exclusively for the 2012 season (Bigger EFRs).


----------



## Stangy (Mar 16, 2007)

xXx TURBO said:


> t3/t4e 50 trim, .48 a/r stage 2 wheel


Correct. 

Ps. Lag is your friend.


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

K03

/thread


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

Dave926 said:


> K03
> 
> /thread


Not if his goal is 250-300whp.


----------



## Sparknock (Feb 25, 2004)

put an IHI VJ11 the 16v. that will spool very fast j/k
holset hx40 with a t3 exhuast housing. make sure to get the 6 or 7 blade the 8 flow way less and you would be better off with the hx35


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

GT28R will work wonders on that setup.. very responsive and quick spool


----------



## 206danebmx (May 16, 2001)

I have the T3/T4 50 trim, .48 hotside with stage 3 wheel and I make full boost (15 psi) at 4k rpms, it makes about 8 psi at 3400-3500 rpms. In my opinion it comes on a little to late, I am making almost 250whp at 15psi.


----------



## boost_addict (Dec 4, 2009)

50 trim is a great turbo for your goals.. and has a little grow room


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

206danebmx said:


> I have the T3/T4 50 trim, .48 hotside with stage 3 wheel and I make full boost (15 psi) at 4k rpms, it makes about 8 psi at 3400-3500 rpms. In my opinion it comes on a little to late, I am making almost 250whp at 15psi.


The stg 3 wheel is one of the reasons it hits so late, but even with a regular wheel it's not that great, plus thrust bearing turbos will take quite a bit longer to spool back up after a shift or after letting off.
The GT28R should make 15+psi by 3k and the response is just incredible compared to a regular t3.


----------



## thepaintcanman (Feb 26, 2009)

evo 3 16G MHI


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

sp_golf said:


> The stg 3 wheel is one of the reasons it hits so late, but even with a regular wheel it's not that great, plus thrust bearing turbos will take quite a bit longer to spool back up after a shift or after letting off.


whats a thrust bearing turbo


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

Big_Tom said:


> whats a thrust bearing turbo


journal bearing


----------

